# Question about adding dish detergent to mud



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I thought I heard someone say adding dish detergent to mud can be harmful when sanding. Anyone ever hear this?


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

It stings your eyes a little more.


----------



## intjonmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Precisely. I've seen guys really overdo it. It doesn't take much. I have considered using baby shampoo instead. Haven't looked into it but I think it has the glycerin which is the point of adding soap. Locally the only way I've been able to find straight glycerin is in enema form, and I refuse to bring that to a job site.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Never heard that it could be harmful.


----------



## Big Shoe (Jun 16, 2008)

Like Inner said.........Burns your eyes.


----------



## mike d. (Dec 2, 2009)

I hope it doesn't cause respiratory problems


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

mike d. said:


> I hope it doesn't cause respiratory problems


You should be wearing a respirator or at the very least a fine particle mask.


----------



## Inner10 (Mar 12, 2009)

intjonmiller said:


> Precisely. I've seen guys really overdo it. It doesn't take much. I have considered using baby shampoo instead. Haven't looked into it but I think it has the glycerin which is the point of adding soap. Locally the only way I've been able to find straight glycerin is in enema form, and I refuse to bring that to a job site.


You can bring it in the bag, you don't have to inject it first....unless you just don't want to waste it....


----------



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

Good Lord if it's burning your eyes what kind and how much are you putting in? One small squeeze is all you need. Have been using it for many years with no problems.


----------



## intjonmiller (Jan 8, 2014)

Inner10 said:


> You can bring it in the bag, you don't have to inject it first....unless you just don't want to waste it....


That's funny. I was actually looking for it for a photo shoot (I used to have a photo studio) with a bodybuilder. A mixture of half water half glycerin, misted onto a body or beverage can/bottle or fresh produce or whatever makes absolutely picture-perfect water droplets. But all I could find was the enema. The guy was 60 something but he was being featured in a magazine for some lifetime achievement award in bodybuilding, so I decided for my own health to not show up with an enema. I emptied it into a spray bottle first.


----------



## Walraven (Jan 24, 2014)

Forgive my ignorance but what's the advantage of adding detergent to your finishing compound?


----------



## jlsconstruction (Apr 26, 2011)

I've never had a problem with it hurting my eyes


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

Walraven said:


> Forgive my ignorance but what's the advantage of adding detergent to your finishing compound?


Makes it smooth and creamy. Like water, but with none if the drawbacks.


----------



## blacktop (Oct 28, 2012)

Adding 1 or 2 scoops of light weight to a bucket of all purpose can cut the pocs down . It will also help keep the scratches out of the onion skin coats. It's about the only thing I've found the L/W good for.


----------



## Pie (Apr 13, 2014)

intjonmiller said:


> Precisely. I've seen guys really overdo it. It doesn't take much. I have considered using baby shampoo instead. Haven't looked into it but I think it has the glycerin which is the point of adding soap. Locally the only way I've been able to find straight glycerin is in enema form, and I refuse to bring that to a job site.


That WOULD be hard to live down.:wallbash:


----------

